# Zweiter Widerspruch Telekom wg Toni Dialer Einwahl



## TSCoreNinja (15 Februar 2004)

Allseits einen schönen Sonntag,

leider muss ich diesen damit verbringen, den Stand meines Widerspruchs von Ende November bei der Telekom in Erfahrung zu bringen. 

Habe dank Qoppas Tips ein nettes Schreiben an die Deutsche Telekom zusammengebaut, dass ich morgen abzuschicken gedenke per Fax und Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Da es meinerseits erst einmal fertig ist, können die Sachkundigen Forenteilnehmer gerne konstruktive Änderungsvorschläge machen, und evt dient es auch für andere als Vorlage/Erheiterung. Es sei erwähnt, dass ein paar Details hier auch aus taktischen Gründen weggelassen wurden.



			
				TSCoreNinja an einem Sonntag schrieb:
			
		

> Betr: Entgeltforderungen 0190 Servicenummern, Abrechnung illegaler Dialereinwahl
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ...


----------



## cicojaka (15 Februar 2004)

*cicoj*

Viel Glück...

Wenn Du noch was brauchst, steht Dir mein Chaos jederzeit zur freien Verfügung...

Grüsse
cJ.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> ...dass ich morgen abzuschicken gedenke per Fax und Einschreiben mit Rückschein.


Spare Dir und der T-Com das Fax - das produziert dort lediglich zwei Vorgänge, die sich unter Umständen widersprüchlich entwickeln. Man kann nie sagen, wo das Fax tatsächlich raus kommt.


----------



## Qoppa (15 Februar 2004)

Schöner Brief, - vor allem auch der Hinweis auf die eventuelle "Veröffentlichung"!

Nur eine Kleinigkeit: Seiler & Kollegen sind die Rechtsanwälte, das vorgeschaltete Inkassobüro ist die SAF, das aber in jüngster Zeit nicht mehr aufzutreten scheint. Mir wurde gesagt, daß die Telekom jetzt ein verkürztes Mahnverfahren betreibt (=keine zweite Mahnung mehr), --> schwupps, ist die Sache schon beim RA. Mag sogar sein, daß die gehäuften Fiaskos der Inkassounternehmen dazu beigetragen haben ...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (15 Februar 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner Brief, - vor allem auch der Hinweis auf die eventuelle "Veröffentlichung"!


Ich weiss es nicht, ob das nötig ist, aber der gute Ton im Internet hat mich das gelehrt.... Danke fürs Kompliment.



			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Nur eine Kleinigkeit: Seiler & Kollegen sind die Rechtsanwälte, das vorgeschaltete Inkassobüro ist die SAF


Aber letztlich treten die doch als Inkassobüro auf? Ich finde es passender, die Herren gemäss ihrer gegenwärtigen Tätigkeit einzuordnen. Rechtsanwalt enthält für mich den Beiklang "Wahrung des Rechts", was ich hier irgendwie nicht gegeben sehe. Aber ist eh nur ein Detail.
TSCoreNinja


----------



## TSCoreNinja (15 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Spare Dir und der T-Com das Fax - das produziert dort lediglich zwei Vorgänge, die sich unter Umständen widersprüchlich entwickeln. Man kann nie sagen, wo das Fax tatsächlich raus kommt.


Guter Tipp, allerdings steht doch auf der Rechnung:
Anfragen und Einwendungen (..) richten Sie bitte an 
Telefax 0800-3301029
BTW, gibts eigentlich irgendeine Gesetzesgrundlage dafür, dass ich meine Portokosten von der nächsten T-Com Rechnung abziehen kann?


----------



## Qoppa (15 Februar 2004)

@ TSCoreNinja
aber gerne ...



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Aber letztlich treten die doch als Inkassobüro auf?



Nein, ein Inkassobüro ist eine eigene Firma, deren Aufgabe es ist, an Gebührenschinderei zu verdienen .... Wenn es vor Gericht geht, muß das ein Rechtsanwalt übernehmen (so auch "Irrtum Iustitia" -> (...)).   Ein RA vertritt nur seinen Mandanten in allen rechtlichen Angelegenheiten, - darum auch die entsprechende Formulierung in Seilers Brief. Allerdings kann man ihn wohl auch noch bitten, die Vollmacht dazu vorzulegen ....


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2004)

@ TSCoreNinja:

Eine Bekannte von mir ist kürzlich auch auf die Seite mein-iq reingefallen. Nachdem ich die Seite angekcukt habe bin ich der Meinung dass der Dialer dort rechtlich nicht in Ordnung ist. 

Wie muss sie vorgehen um sich gegen die Rechnung zu wehren? Die Telekom wies sie ab mit den Worten "Dafür sind wir nicht zuständig".

Melde dich doch bitte mal bei mir:

[email protected]

Danke!

_E-Mail Addi gelöscht siehe Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
tf/Moderator_


----------



## Der Jurist (2 März 2004)

Erste Hilfe


----------



## TSCoreNinja (2 März 2004)

@Gast 
Ja, der Dialer ist hoechst boesartig und in keinster Weise gesetzeskonform. Bitte Thread http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3934 lesen, sowie sonstigen Postings zum Dialer tscore.exe u Internet Clearing BV (als Suchbegriff verwenden). Fuer allgemeine Fragen gibts den 
 Erste Hilfe Kasten des Juristen. Wenns dann noch konkrete Fragen gibt, Anmelden, dann kann ich auch per PN antworten. 

Noch 2 relevante Punkte: Mein Fall wird von In-Telegence abgerechnet, irgendwann im Dezember oder so haben die aber auf British Telecom umgestellt. Dann ist BT verantwortlich. Wer stellt bei Dir die Rechnung? Telekom muss scheinbar getreten werden, um irgendetwas ausser Mahnungen/Letzten aussergerichtlichen Mahnungen zu verschicken. Kundenservice ist leider wegrationalisiert. Was aber nur bei Rechnungsstellung von Telekom selber relevant ist, BT duerften die relativ schmerzlos ausbuchen.

Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## TSCoreNinja (2 März 2004)

*Widerspruchskosten*

@juristisch erleuchtete Forenmitglieder

Nachdem ich vermutlich mal wieder der Telekom mit einem Einspruch wg meines Falles behelligen muss (wg Mahngebuehren und Teil der Dialerforderungen), stellt sich mir zunehmend folgende Frage: Wer bezahlt mir meine Einschreibenskosten? Ich wuerde diese doch gerne der Telekom aufs Auge druecken, motiviert nicht etwa aus finanziellen Gruenden, sondern wegen der vollstaendigen Hilfbereitschaftslosigkeit des rosa Riesen.
Posting Aufwandsentschädigung für Verteidigung bzw Posting von Galdikas besagt, dass mir diese Kosten niemand ersetzt, bzw erst die Gerichtskosten ersetzungsfaehig sind. Das bezieht sich aber auf den  Mehrwertdiensteanbieter, weil ich mit dem ein Vertragsverhaeltnis bestreite. Mit der Telekom besteht aber sehr wohl ein Vertragsverhaeltnis (Telefonanschluss). Kann ich in meinen Widerspruch denen gleich mal eine Rechnung ueber die (Porto)Kosten  stellen, als Schadenersatz fuer die fehlerhafte Rechnungen? Nach meinem Hinweis auf den Vorgang wissen die Telekomiker doch (s.u.), dass der vermeintliche Vertrag  (bzw die Vertraege)  nichtig ist, bzw nie zustandegekommen ist. Die haben sich auch nie im Geringsten bemueht, auf meinen Einspruch/Forderungen einzugehen, sondern fahren scheinbar einfach ihren ueblichen Film. 

Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


PS: Die Details zum Vorgang:
-Einwahl am 10. November
-2 kurze Einwahlen am 12. November zwecks Dokumentation/Beweissicherung des Vorgangs
-Telefonat mit Telekom Hotline, wir koennen jetzt noch nichts machen, EVN gegen Gebuehr und gekuerzt, den ich dann nicht wollte, auch nicht die mir ans Herz gelegte kostenpflichtige Sperrung der 0190
-Telekom hat als eigenen Posten(!) den IQ Test abgerechnet, auf zwei unterschiedlichen Rechnungen. Wg gekuerzetem EVN ist der Anbieter laut Telekom nicht zu ermitteln.
-habe in einem ersten Widerspruch auf Rechnung der Telekom klipp und klar gesagt: es handelt sich um einen illegalen Dialer, wir zahlen den Betrag fuer die 3 Einwahlen nicht, dies ist die Nummer, RegTP informiert, kein Dialer auf Nummer zugelassen blub blub blub, und den Betrag fuer die  3 Einwahlen abgezogen
-diverse Telefonate mit Telekomikern, die alle wenig Informationen erbrachten 
-daraufhin hat die Telekom lustig 3 Mahnungen verschickt, zunaechst fuer die 1. Einwahl, dann fuer alle 3 Einwahlen
-weitere lustige Telefonate mit der Telekom Hotline, Auskunft: prima, wir buchen den Betrag aus, dann hoeren Sie vom Anbieter, die Mahngebuehren koennen Sie auch abziehen, das hat alles seine Richtigkeit
-ich habe dann statt vom Anbieter von den RAs der Telekom eine letzte aussergerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten, natuerlich plus deren BRAGO Gebuehern, aber diese bezieht sich lediglich auf die erste Einwahl
-daraufhin Widerspruch per Einschreiben an die Seilschaften der Telekom
-Mahngebuehren auf der aktuellen Rechnung, und 2. u 3. Einwahl werden als negativer Kontostand verbucht


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 März 2004)

*Antwort Seiler*

Nachdem der am Anfang geschilderte Brief in zwei Teile gespalten bei Seiler/Telekom gelandet ist, haben wir heute die Antwort erhalten


			
				RA Seiler schrieb:
			
		

> Betr: Forderungssache DTAG
> Sehr geehrte Frau ******
> hiermit teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass die obige Angelegenheit erledigt ist.
> Es werden keine weiteren Ansprüche mehr in dieser Sache gegen Sie geltend gemacht.


Zumindest gibts in unserem Falle keine Tankfuellung fuer Tonis Porsche zum Reisen zwischen NL, Dortmund und der Schweiz. Die Formulierung klingt zwar nicht gerade einsichtig, aber was erwartet man von [.....] (ups, sorry, Fehler meinerseits, sollte heissen, der Telekom).

Schoenen Abend,
TSCoreNinja

(der ueber einen neuen Nick nachdenkt, hey CJ, nicht nur Du bist eine multiple Persoenlichkeit  )

*[Virenscanner:Vorsichtshalber ein paar Wörter gelöscht]*


----------



## cicojaka (25 März 2004)

*Re: Antwort Seiler*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> (der ueber einen neuen Nick nachdenkt, hey CJ, nicht nur Du bist eine multiple Persoenlichkeit  )



cicojore ist ja exponentiell multipel, da [email protected]*****.com von mehreren Personen und Firmen genützt wird und "jore+Nummer" ebenfalls. Sogar multinational, ja, sogar multikontinental... 

_____________

with regards

cj


@Betrugsvorwurf bei 





			
				wiso schrieb:
			
		

> Toni S.


 Wie sieht's da mit Verjährungsfristen aus??? Könnte man nicht abwarten, was von alleine passiert und wo man nachhelfen muss?


----------

